# how do you keep turtles away



## CaptainGarrett (Oct 27, 2008)

i fish in a pond that has a high population of turtles, and when i throw a hook in the water the turtles seem to get to the bait first is there any way to repel the turtles away from your bait:headknock


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought a .22 pistol just for turtles in the pond issue. It's fun and great practice to hone your handgun skills all the while lessening the turtle population. We have a big Loggerhead that I don't shoot.



If not your pond and cannot use a handgun there,,,,well,,,I have no solution.

:walkingsm


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to pop turtles with a .22 rifle or pellet gun ( back in the day). It was really frustrating
to sit there and watch the turtles go after my minnow on a hook. On certain ponds, Id catch
more turtles than fish. Scwine has it dead on about sharpening your skills with a handgun,
especially if you go for head shots. I once heard about a guy that shot squirrels with a .22
pistol by severing their spine. A pond will never be totally free of turtles but it sure is
fun trying.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Turtle trap


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

get you an alligator for the pond


----------



## ScubaSteve04 (Aug 18, 2006)

Talk to this guy.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I was kidding about the alligator. I think the guy Scuba recommended is the best. However, they probably only let him out on special occasions. That guy is crazy.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

that turtle man is funny. I am sure that you can fine hsi cousin locally.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*turtles*

Big Pond get a Ruger 204. Small pond a 22 ruger gov target pistol is a kick in the pants. a Turtle out to 400 yards don't stand a chance with a 204. We call those Turtles water goffers.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

lead to the head


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Exactly what everyone else said, I used to do the same shoot everyone of them with 22LR. The only ones I left alone would be softshell and Snapping turtle. The red ear's all would die DIE DIE! Can you believe that I saw a red ear turtle in a pet shop the other day? I asked the lady if I caught some would they buy them from me. No such luck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Kids, bread and a .22,


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats crazy i found one in the road one day so big it would take 3 grown men to pick it up


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Find you a mexican to show you how to make turtle soup. It is the **** of legends.


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Kids, and a small stout hook only 1 or 2 inches below the cork. Baited with a small piece of whatever. They swim over to check out the cork, spy the bait and kids get to catch them. Then have biology class. (examine their innards.)


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Berreta U22 Neos


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Many hours of my life have been devoted to shooting those, I often wonder how much brass is under the pier.....guess now would be the time to check since its almost dry.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Well displaced piece of spinning lead


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a pond in the back yard and I keep the population down with a 22LR. It sure does put a hurt on em. You can build a turtle trap pretty easily. Then you can find the mexican!


----------

